
Why Coders Should Try Quilting and Origami - thinkbohemian
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/03/heroku-waza/
======
oakenclast
Life is a balance. It's important to disengage from the keyboard once in a
while and use our hands to create. I agree that it is important to expand
one's horizon with an array of skills, rather than having a single focus.

------
MaysonL
Or bobbin/pillow lace-makeing.

